# Help Please! MF 210 Trans or Clutch?



## KevinK (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello all!! I just got this MF 210 diesel 12 speed with a front loader. I was using it to move & spread fill dirt in medium gear range. It seemed kinda sluggish to me as I'm use to my AC WD tractor. This tractor sat outside for 2 years before I got it, it started right up & seemed to move just fine. The owner put a new clutch in it before it sat. Here's the problem if anyone can help on this as I'm not sure how a 12 speed works internally. The tractor got so bad after about 2 hours of use that it wouldn't even move in any forward or reverse gears in medium range, so I tried high range & it wouldn't move either, all the low range gears work just fine. After sitting for a while I have high & medium range for just about 15 min. or so then they start slipping & stop working again but low range still stays working in all gears. I know this is a dry main clutch but are there clutch packs in the transmission for each gear range that could be causing this? Any help would be appreciated & thank you!


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi 
Check the clutch clearance the pedal should have free travel that is it should be loose say about 2 inches then be firm to push down if you dont have this clearance you will burn the clutch out.
Regards Hutch.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for your input Hutch. That's the first adjustment I did & now the clutch pedal is adjusted all the way with plenty of free-play to allow the clutch to release & engage properly, when I first checked the adjustment it seemed to be set within reason with plenty of release, like I was saying ALL LOWER GEARS are working just fine with no slippage all day long. It's just the HIGH & MEDIUM gears that slowly fade as the tractor has been warmed up & operated for a short while. 
Thanks again Hutch!


----------



## KevinK (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok so I had to answer my own question by taking the covers off of the trans & rear differential. So for those of you interested in the MF 210 12 speed transmission with H M L range....it's an all mechanical trans & there are no clutch hubs or plates to make it slip. The H M & L range is all controlled by a main gear connected to the lever, L gear drives right off of the main shaft, H & M are selected by the main gear moving forward or back & locking into another gear on the main shaft & a gear on an upper shaft thus giving you the range speed difference. The differential is an open type driving one wheel at a time until the it gets locked together via the the the right rear pedal. So the only failures I could see would be gear wear or breakage, all the stationary gears are held in place by roll pins through the gears & shafts which could fail also. I found nothing wrong in either section so far (with the exception of all the black muck in the bottom of the cases & cleanable filter which took a while to clean out) which now makes me turn to the clutch that may have been installed incorrectly or maybe the wrong type as there are no fluids coming from the bottom of the bell-housing that also would have made the clutch slip the way it is. There is no inspection cover to see the clutch or pressure plate so I'm now going to split the tractor to see what's going on.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,day Kevin 
The reason the tractor does not go well in the higher ranges /gears is the fact that when you select a higher gear it puts more load on the transmission via the clutch and it is obvious to you that the tractor does not travel well in the higher gears because as I said the clutch is slipping When you split the tractor and remove the clutch check that the clutch driven plate is in the correct way sometimes the plate has flywheel side written on it if not try the plate one way and check that the centre part with the splines do not touch the flywheel ,if it does try it the other way round,look for burn marks on the flywheel,also look for blue clutch springs or any sign of burning It may be better to fit a new clutch then you know the clutch is good,make sure you change the flywheel pilot bearing and the clutch release bearing.
Happy Days 
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 5, 2011)

G,day to u Hutch!
You were so correct. I just didn't know if this model had clutch packs in the transmission itself. But anyway I split the MF 210 at the bellhousing/engine & found the clutch plate was indeed in wrong...the hub was facing the engine, it tore up the backside of the disk to where there was nothing left. What a mess..it looked like a fury animal had a bad day in there.....so the flywheel is now re-ground .007, resurfaced & a bad pilot bearing replaced. Have a new clutch, pressure plate & release bearing ordered so I hope to get it back together soon. I'm really surprised that I did not hear or feel anything coming from the clutch as the rear friction plate was totaly gone & was grinding into the pressurre plate, that's what had me wondering how this driveline worked in this model. I'm still going to purchase the 210 & the owner is knocking off all the expenses that I put into repairing the clutch...he's a good guy as I know him.
I really apreciate your input & knowlage on this subject Hutch & wish you happy days as well & a very Merry Christmas & a Great New Year my friend!
Kevin


----------

